# nasty, fur everywhere but....



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

i just went to petco 1/2 hour ago cause every other pet store is close, i bought a white mice







yeha exactly it is to fee my rbp for the first time with one of those, anyways it didn't last not even 10 seconds everything was kool but i end up with cloudy water and fur everywhere. but it was







awesome!!!!!!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Yes it is very messy, pretty neat if you never saw it before, but lots of fur and bones to fish out afterwords.


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

That's what is so more kick ass, they didn't even leave a single bone, i thought they will because they left the spinal cord and head to the end but then they came back and eat everything


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

Nasty, I try removing the fur first next time. Ive been temptedto try it out too!


----------



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)

it would be nice if you had a video to show us.


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

Cobra said:


> Nasty, I try removing the fur first next time. Ive been temptedto try it out too!
> [snapback]1095962[/snapback]​


u mean...shave the mice before giving it them ????







......


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

I'd rather shave the mouse then have to clean it all out!


----------



## duende_df (Aug 15, 2004)

Piranha Fan said:


> it would be nice if you had a video to show us.
> [snapback]1095968[/snapback]​


yeha i know...i've tried everything, i can't even post a pic and u'r asking me for a video??? i'm not a pc guy but i'll find out how to do it :nod:


----------



## Piranha Fan (Jan 15, 2005)

kove32 said:


> I'd rather shave the mouse then have to clean it all out!
> [snapback]1095972[/snapback]​


----------



## Cobra (Sep 25, 2004)

I saw a documentary once that showed restaurants in China that served rats, yes rats. They used very hot water to remove the fur before cooking. The rats wer prekilled of course, it would be hard to do that witha live one!


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

duende_df said:


> Cobra said:
> 
> 
> > Nasty, I try removing the fur first next time. Ive been temptedto try it out too!
> ...





kove32 said:


> I'd rather shave the mouse then have to clean it all out!
> [snapback]1095972[/snapback]​


I seriously would do the same. It may be pretty hard to shave a mouse, but every effort is worth a try, especially if it means not having to clean out the hair from the tank. I wouldn't bother with adult mice unless they were hairless. Just go with the pinkies.
~Taylor~


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

they sell hairless mices at most pet stores too...


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

buy hairless or do what my cousin did a LONG time ago straight edge razor and shave teh bastards


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

If you really want to feed live mice, I would go for baby mice. Because baby mice don't have hair


----------



## Pilsnah (Mar 19, 2005)

Cobra said:


> I saw a documentary once that showed restaurants in China that served rats, yes rats. They used very hot water to remove the fur before cooking. The rats wer prekilled of course, it would be hard to do that witha live one!
> [snapback]1096076[/snapback]​


I saw another documentary where they were in China and they threw in live cats in an pan with boiling water. If the hair didn't come of good enough at first, they would just put the cat back in. It still lived I can tell you.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

*_Moved to Feeding and Nutrition_*


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

Hell yeah...







Glad you tried feeding mice...But now you can see how messy it really gets with all the fur/hair....Next time...get a pnkie...or a hairless mouse/rat...and you'll have a whole lot less to clean up. Congrats though.


----------



## shocker45 (Jun 23, 2005)

another way to remove hair, get a propane torch and just lightly blaze the mouse the hair will shrivel up and get all hard, then just scrape it off with a knife.

ive never done this but ive seen it done. it works quite well. preferibly with a dead mouse


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

its so much easier to shave them beforehand


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

ROFLMAO How do you shave a live mouse? Do you use shaving cream and the Mach3 razor! Or would a disposable razor be better? Or maybe an electric razor?


----------



## shutter13 (Jun 23, 2004)

gamgenius said:


> ROFLMAO How do you shave a live mouse? Do you use shaving cream and the Mach3 razor! Or would a disposable razor be better? Or maybe an electric razor?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i have no idea hahah its funny though

a micro touch would be the best option


----------



## ITsPennywise (May 26, 2005)

I think when they talk about shaving mice...they mean when they're already dead...I think it would be a bitch of a time trying to hold a mouse down and shave it at the same time...Agreeed, that'd be some funny sh*t to see.


----------



## karatek (Jul 2, 2005)

duende_df said:


> Piranha Fan said:
> 
> 
> > it would be nice if you had a video to show us.
> ...


 naw man just get them pinkey get ke 5


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

((( J2 ))) said:


> I think when they talk about shaving mice...they mean when they're already dead...I think it would be a bitch of a time trying to hold a mouse down and shave it at the same time...Agreeed, that'd be some funny sh*t to see.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'd have tons of little holes in your fingers from them sinking their teeth in ya..


----------

